# L'Olanda vince l'Eurovision 2019, Italia seconda



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

E' l'*Olanda*, rappresentata da *Duncan Laurence* con il brano "*Arcade*", a vincere l'*edizione 2019* dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* tenutosi a Tel Aviv. *Seconda l'Italia* con *Mahmood *e la sua canzone "Soldi". Decisivo il televoto.

Dopo il secondo posto di Raphael Gualazzi nel 2011, dunque, l'Italia ritorna nella medesima posizione mancando la vittoria (che manca dal 1990 quando a trionfare fu Toto Cutugno) per una manciata di voti.

Video della canzone vincitrice al post successivo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' l'*Olanda*, rappresentata da *Duncan Laurence* con il brano "*Arcade*", a vincere l'*edizione 2019* dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* tenutosi a Tel Aviv. *Seconda l'Italia* con *Mahmood *e la sua canzone "Soldi". Decisivo il televoto.
> 
> Dopo il secondo posto di Raphael Gualazzi nel 2011, dunque, l'Italia ritorna nella medesima posizione mancando la vittoria (che manca dal 1990 quando a trionfare fu Toto Cutugno) per una manciata di voti.
> 
> Video della canzone vincitrice al post successivo.


.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2019)

Esiste la musica 










e poi anche le scorreggine già dimenticate da tutti come la canzone di 'sto tizio che ha vinto.
Easy.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> e poi anche le scorreggine già dimenticate da tutti come la canzone di 'sto tizio che ha vinto.
> Easy.


Si appunto, l'Eurovision alla fine è solo rumore, coreografie e qualche bella voce (e un pò di gnocca).

P.S.: Pezzone quello che hai postato, come tutto quell'album  .


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si appunto, l'Eurovision alla fine è solo rumore, coreografie e qualche bella voce (e un pò di gnocca).
> 
> P.S.: Pezzone quello che hai postato, come tutto quell'album  .



Penso abbia la parte di piano suonata migliore in assoluto, sì potevo cercare qualcosa meno "in vista" che bastava e avanzava, lol.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Per me vittoria meritata. La canzone mi piace, lui mi piacesembra come interprete. La mia preferenza era per altre, ma non avrebbero mai vinto, quindi sono soddisfatto.

L'Eurovision è uno spettacolo fantastico comunque, altro che Sanremo


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Penso abbia la parte di piano suonata migliore in assoluto, sì potevo cercare qualcosa meno "in vista" che bastava e avanzava, lol.



Bravo, qualsiasi canzone tra gli anni 65 e 80 è meglio di tutto il resto della musica mai creata (a parte ovviamente i mostri sacri della classica) secondo me.
Nulla è paragonabile anche perchè in quegli anni tutto cambiò ma proprio tutto, o cmq i ragazzi volevano cambiarlo.
Quella meravigliosa voglia comune di cambiare le cose ha creato opere incredibili piene di significato e di sfaccettature sociali umane e politiche.
Cmq per i giorni d'oggi lo spettacolo di ieri sera è sicuramente guardabilissimo, a me è piaciuto abbastanza.
La canzone di Mahmood è orecchiabile e bella, anche se non amo il rap trap quello che è,seppur è catalogabile col nome di canzoncina e nulla più.
Per quanto riguarda la parte di piano suonata migliore in assoluto, parli di di she's a rainbow? spero di no eh..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

Contento del floppone della Francia. Una roba palesemente ruffiana e vomitevole a partire dal """cantante""".


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

La mia preferita. 






Esibizione più trash il Mario Biondi di San Marino.


----------

